# First Time Help



## zabinsky (May 22, 2016)

Took the kids out today and didn't have my guide book with me. I feel fairly confident this is Chicken but wanted to post here and get thoughts. Won't be eating this but did bring a little home to investigate further. Sorry, just started this year and being EXTRA cautious. Thanks!


----------



## zabinsky (May 22, 2016)

.... And i can't figure out how to attach the image.


----------



## zabinsky (May 22, 2016)

Maybe....


----------



## zabinsky (May 22, 2016)

//i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/AndrewZabinskyabinsky/IMG_0197_zpslo2haah9.jpg[/IMG]//i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/AndrewZabinskyabinsky/IMG_0197_zpslo2haah9.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes Sir, Zabinsky ya found a chicken, going forward try to find yuger smaller one as they aren't as woody. Your kids may enjoy them sliced &amp; batter fried, just like you'd do reg chicken strips.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Zabinsky ; Here's a picture of how we prepare them.

]//i.imgur.com/Am4GPqR.jpg[/img]


----------



## zabinsky (May 22, 2016)

Fantastic! Thanks for the rapid response, do you do anything special to clean them like soak in salt water?


----------



## zabinsky (May 22, 2016)

How about this guy too? We left this one alone because it was across the threshold of caution. My memory seems to think it was a good find but didn't chance it. //i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/AndrewZabinskyabinsky/IMG_0201_zpsy2dfmdbz.jpg[/IMG]//i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/AndrewZabinskyabinsky/IMG_0201_zpsy2dfmdbz.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

we just wash em &amp; slice. Early season one's are nice, as there's few bugs on them. the small young one's tend to be bug free too.

Not 100% on yer second picture.


----------

